# Fitco Ground Fogger Query



## logicmaven (Oct 29, 2006)

I just bought the Fitco Ground Fogger. On the instruction page, it says to attach the water hose and open the bibcock. I can't seem to find a bibcock anywhere on the machine. Can anyone with a Fitco Ground Fogger tell me what the bibcock is and where I can find it?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It's a drain valve, and it should be where the hose attaches to the machine.


----------



## Chakara (Oct 17, 2006)

Can someone tell me about these Fitco ground foggers? I saw them at Party City but assumed it was just a 400 with a rectangular output. From what you are saying, it is something else....


----------



## Chakara (Oct 17, 2006)

Never mind - saw other thread.....


----------

